# Help Please



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Small war outside my kitchen window - a crow trying to carry off a baby Robin while the parents freaked out. Didn't think - scooped. The baby is currently in a dark, toweled box and while initially very feisty, has settled down. It's little crop is currently full and I intend on turning him/her over to the Wildlife Centre or affiliated vet tomorrow morning, but what do I feed this little beggar in the meantime, should the need arise? Having a bit of an "oh crap" moment.

Pictures...


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

baby bird formula. why not return her back to the parents once it's safe?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I live in a condo complex and it was dusk when this happened - it's dark now. If I leave the baby out - s/he's cat food. 

I read soaked dog kibble works for food - that I have. Should it be any particular temperature? When the crop is empty? How much, how often?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone? I've tried feeding and s/he doesn't seem inclined to eat as yet. Did a check over and s/he doesn't appear injured (is a fluffier, slighter than I'm used to and has attitude in spades). 

I'm presuming if s/he's hungry, s/he'll let me know. In the meantime, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Cyreen,

Here are a few links until people who can really help you take notice of your thread.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f30/baby-robin-44410.html?
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f31/fledgling-robin-help-advice-please-21837.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/not-a-pigeon-but-robin-21758.html

Thanks for helping him and good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

After a few willful little forays around my office this morning (evidently feeling well rested), and quite insistently turning his beak to soaked dog food (actually didn’t blame him for that one), Ace (of spades) was released where I found him. 

I watched him for a while until he did a spirited little flit across the parking lot toward a stand of pine trees. Parent Robins were spotted shortly thereafter and there have been no further disturbances (a.k.a. Crow or anything else big enough to make breakfast of the squirt).


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

A Happy Ending.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*YEAAAAA!!! *

GREAT news, Cyreen!! WELL DONE!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Cyreen, good news and good deed!

Karyn


----------

